# Ralph



## Harold_V

What has become of Ralph (Palladium). :?: 

Harold


----------



## Noxx

No idea... Last post May 9th.


----------



## agpodt77339

Is that the same person as aflac?


----------



## Platdigger

You got it ....
Randy


----------



## Froggy

He must have gotten that 10 million dollar Gig with the silver company? Yea, I told him I would work for him as the highest paid janitor in the world! :lol: I will give him a call... frog


----------



## Froggy

Hmm, no answer, will try for a couple of days, Maybe his body is going through a molecular transformation!! Instead of platinum, paladium etc, he will now be IRONMAN!!


----------



## Noxx

Maybe he is in vacation with his sons.


----------



## SapunovDmitry

I've sent him a PM with the data for vol.2 but i think he didn't get it,because it's still in my outbox.


----------



## Lou

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=1342&highlight=cancer


----------



## SapunovDmitry

That's no good at all.
I am here because i saw his video occasionally on youtube. I didn't like forums before i came here.To say the true,it's the first forum i've ever registered to. I hope he will take the PM i've sent and everything is allright with him.


----------



## JustinNH

Yeah, the youtube video is what got me here too...
Hope all is good


----------



## Scott2357

I haven't seen the video. Anybody have a link?


----------



## Noxx

Type 'gold refining' in youtube. First video


----------



## Oz

That is Sweet! I had never seen it. Ralph obviously has skills beyond refining!


----------



## SapunovDmitry

It's still in my outbox. Maybe someone can call him to know what happend?


----------



## JustinNH

Any news?


----------



## goldsilverpro

I sent him a PM on May 16 that's still in my outbox.


----------



## SapunovDmitry

http://www.tradeprince.com/catalogs/97/129/200703/24/728824.html
Is that Ralph's phone?


----------



## Scott2357

No, that's the number for directory assistence.


----------



## Froggy

I thought i saw a post from palladium recently? any news?


----------



## Noxx

No,
Still no posts from him


----------



## Lou

It's going on 80 days since Ralph's posted anything, where is he? 

I hope he is doing fine, but it is odd not to see him here!


----------



## Noxx

I suspect the worse...

I have his phone number somewhere I think. Anyone would like to call him ?


----------



## goldsilverpro

He called me once and we spoke for an hour. Unfortunately, I didn't keep the number. I'm worried about him.


----------



## Lou

My concern is that he mentioned he had lung cancer so that is chief amongst my worries. That and he was really committed to this forum--I can't imagine him just stopping his coming here especially when none of his posts really indicated any discontent.


If anyone could contact him or his family, I for one would appreciate it.


----------



## daveerf

Ah, my comedic friend Ralph. I also am worried and miss him as well. The forum has been more stodgy, sterile, monotonous and business like without our dear friend Ralph and his wonderful wit and charm, with an ability to make everyone smile and laugh. Exceedingly more important and worth more than all the Gold we have combined.


----------



## goldsilverpro

A couple of people sent me a phone number they found on the internet. I called and could only leave a voice message. I told him we were worried and left my phone number.


----------



## AuMINIMayhem

I remember Ralph (Aflacglobal, right?).. he had a ton of useful information as well as a good sense of humor. I sure hope he's alright. I'm definately going to keep an eye on this thread and a couple of fingers crossed...

Derek


----------



## Froggy

Wow, I have been tied up with this location, STILL NO RALPH? he sounded like he was having a few problems last time I spoke with him, I have his phone number, maybe I will back trace it to an address and send a letter? I really thought he may have been doing something with that silver company in South America? I know he was havibg difficulties with his personal life (wife) ,, dont we all! ?///


----------



## Charlena

I cant stand not knowing if hes ok


----------



## AuMINIMayhem

Still no word, I take it?..


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool

Just FYI. His YouTube profile also shows that the last login was 3 months ago.


----------



## Shaul

Anyone have his real, full name, &/or real, full address, &/or real, full phone number??

In the interest of protecting his privacy, please PM me the info.

I'd like to try to do an extensive internet search.


Thanks,

Shaul


----------



## Noxx

I do have his phone number.
Please see my PM.


----------



## Charlena

please let us know what you find out. thank you


----------



## Charlena

> I'd like to try to do an extensive internet search.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Shaul




find anything?


----------



## Harold_V

Noxx said:


> I do have his phone number.
> Please see my PM.


Noxx, 

Have you done a reverse search, using his number? If it's a hard wired one, you may get more information. 


********************************************************

Given the length of time, and the fact that he has disappeared so completely, I fear the news is not good. He had alluded to being a victim of cancer, and was a smoker. I recall he suggested that there was no better breakfast than coffee and cigarettes. 

I'm looking for the day when tobacco is illegal. Way too many lives have been lost to the damned stuff. 

Don't get your shorts in a knot. I smoked a pipe for years------and still enjoy the odd cigar or pipe on occasion, so I feel I'm qualified to have an opinion. Besides, Susan's (my wife) father died at age 47. Lung cancer. Smoker. 

Doing something stupid doesn't make it smart! :wink: 

Harold


----------



## Rag and Bone

God bless him wherever he is.


----------



## AuMINIMayhem

Harold_V said:


> Given the length of time, and the fact that he has disappeared so completely, I fear the news is not good. He had alluded to being a victim of cancer, and was a smoker. I recall he suggested that there was no better breakfast than coffee and cigarettes.
> 
> I'm looking for the day when tobacco is illegal. Way too many lives have been lost to the damned stuff.



yeah.. I've had a few "demons" here and there, but I'll tell ya, I'm 32 and have been smoking since I was about 15.. I've been able to kick a lot of things in my life, but these damned cigarettes.. :evil: I'm at that age where I'm starting to see it taking it's toll now.. I'm a little grayer than I should be, I'm consistently mistaken for being in my forties and simple tasks have become rather arduous, leaving me a bit "winded".. :roll: 

When I was younger I was fearless.. I've had a pacer since I was twelve and early on accepted the fact that my life expectancy certainly wouldn't be "average".. now I'm older and enjoying life and not ready to give up the ghost so easily.. I think it's time to toss the butts in the garbage... perhaps I'll find something else to occupy my time... it's weird how the disappearance of a complete stranger can affect you in ways that the loss of close friends and family could not..

wish me luck, boys... it's time for me to hunker down and stop the nonsense.. 8)


----------



## jimdoc

Just think of all the money you will save. That would be enough
reason for me.
Jim


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool

My brother and friends swear by Chantix...

I haven't tried it yet because it's still fairly new, but then again smoking is probably worse. I just don't want a brain tumor in 5 years...


----------



## goldsilverpro

I quit cold turkey 4 months ago. This cold turkey website helped a lot. Lots of good info. 
http://whyquit.com/

The possible psychological side effects of Chantix scared me off. Some suicides and many cases of depression, blackouts, memory loss, etc. I think the manufacturer was forced to put the psychological effects on the label. Go on the internet and read about the problems with Chantix. There's a good article about it on the above link. Decent success rate, but too many possible problems.

I tried Wellbutrin for a few days. Hated the effects, especially the insomnia. Poor success rate

It seemed counter-productive to use the gum or patch. Why put nicotine into your body when you're trying to get it out. Lousy success rate, anyway.

I smoked 3 packs a day, for most of 54 years, and just stopped 4 months ago. After about 10 days, it was easy. Even the first 10 days weren't that tough - days 4 through 7 were the worst. Now, I get about a one minute urge every 2 or 3 days. At first, the hardest part was not pulling into the nearest convenience store when I had an urge. One puff, though, and you're back to square one. The sooner you get past that first 7-10 days, the sooner you will be successful. Gotta just convince yourself that you're going to do it.

I really did enjoy smoking and it felt normal. I am now discovering that I really enjoy not smoking and that is now starting to feel normal.

Something like 95% of all people that quit, do it cold turkey. You don't need a crutch.


----------



## Charlena

AuMINIMayhem said:


> yeah.. I've had a few "demons" here and there, but I'll tell ya, I'm 32 and have been smoking since I was about 15.. I've been able to kick a lot of things in my life, but these damned cigarettes.. :evil: I'm at that age where I'm starting to see it taking it's toll now.. I'm a little grayer than I should be, I'm consistently mistaken for being in my forties and simple tasks have become rather arduous, leaving me a bit "winded".. :roll:



Same here. Ive been smoking about a pack a day since I was 9. Im 42 now. Not to mention all the other demons, one of which has had me for 23 years and not looking like its gonna let me go. 
addictions are a B word. Especially because we start the chem ones to kill the pain of the root of our problem. The root only gets cured with 2 ways, self acceptance or death. very poor success rate on the self acceptance thing. 

quit if you can hun...ill be rooting like crazy for you. 
May the Kitty be well whereever he is.....[img:500:496]http://www.freec2d.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/worth1000_com2.jpg[/img]


----------



## istari9

Funny talking about this today as I sat this afternoon watching a woman take the last breath she would ever take. Lung cancer, she was a smoker. You have no idea the hardship that not being able to breath has on the patient. Think about gasping for every small bit of air you can get and what you do inhale failes to oxygenate the tissue because of the damage done to the lungs. I tell you I see this every day I work, it is a sad slow death. I wish those of you who smoke could understand the impact it has on the lungs.
Sorry That was my day Today Death from smoking.

Ray


----------



## Anonymous

I quit cold turkey 11 years ago, did not want to show my daughter the habit, quit the day she was born and never looked back. find a good reason and you will be able to quit.


----------



## Harold_V

AuMINIMayhem said:


> wish me luck, boys... it's time for me to hunker down and stop the nonsense.. 8)


For what it's worth------my father was a smoker. In his early 50's, after stopping at the local pub for a beer after a half day's work on a Saturday, he reached for his smokes as he was driving home. Took a look at them ------shook his head------and tossed them out of the window of his '41 Buick sedan. Never touched them again. 

Quitting requires making a decision. My father had a strong constitution---and lived a life that reflected what he stood for. Stopping, for him, was no big deal-------for he made up his mind to stop. Unless smokers make that commitment, I doubt many will be successful. It's well known that tobacco (nicotine) is far more addicting than heroin. 

Luck! And remember-----you can do it, assuming you really want to. It's up to you!

Harold


----------



## Lou

I'm still worried about Ralph :-/

I grew up with parents that smoked two packs a day and I hated it, never really touched a cigarette until my late teens. Both are now struggling with emphysema and my father had a heart attack a few months ago, which the cardiologist attributed mainly to his smoking.


For me it's an occasional pleasure. I'll bum a cigarette of a friend when I can't get or forget to get a cigar and that's every couple weeks or so and almost always when I have a drink with it. I have a glass of red wine _with _dinner far more often than tobacco _after _dinner. If I am addicted to it, it's quite manageable!

My grandfather never smoked or drank at all and he's 98 and still kicking  He claims longevity correlates to how hard you work and how well you eat. He never went out to restaurants either, instead preferring to make his own meal.

[/i]


----------



## AuMINIMayhem

Thanks for the support, ya'll.. 

yeah, this has been coming for a while, I had quit for a year and was doing quite well until some stuff came up this past year that really threw me a curve ball, then back on the horse again..

the way I had quit and it worked was by telling myself "I'm addicted, I'm a smoker... but I just don't want one right now."

So far today is rough.. the hardest thing this morning was to not go to the store and grab a couple pack son the way in to work.. I even went out of my way to take a different route that I knew would not bring me past an easily accessable gas station.. I have a 70+ mile commute one-way to work every day.. that's the hardest part. I foun dmyself wanting to nod off so bad today and I rrealized that a big part of me smoking was just to stay alert and awake in the car on the drive to and from work. So now I need to find a new "habit" to keep me occupied while driving that's not going to distract me, but will also prevent me from getting tunnel vision on those long commutes..

Chantrix and wellbutrin ughh.. I'm definately not going to go the route of psychotropics to quit something like this. I tried the gum before and I don't know if it was just a reaction to the massive influx of nicotine or what, but I always got the most painful hiccups every time I tried using it. and the patch?.. I would get the worst skin reaction from the adhesive on those (I do with band-aids too)... so I just gotta tough it out.. but I'll be fine in a couple days, I just really need to settle into a new routine.. 

This morning I took a can of peanuts with me, that was helpful. It gave me something to reach for which would keep me awake and they're fairly healthy in that they're not going to make me gain a bunch of weight (I'll just have to keep an eye on the cholesterol..LOL!.. peanuts are bad in that way).

Anyways, I didn't mean to hijack this thread, this is about Ralph and his whereabouts.. I sure hope wherever he is he's at peace, be it on Earth or elsewhere.. 8)


----------



## Scott2357

Mayhem,

It might sound odd but you could try learning a second language. The Pimsleur CDs have you listen and repeat conversation not just arbitrary words and meanings. It takes a lot of concentration to memorize and repeat correctly but not so much you are distracted from the road. Each of 90+ lessons is about 30 mins. which was perfect for my one way drive to work. It keeps you awake and is low calorie too! Who knows, it might come in handy on a mexican(Spanish) or Canadian(French) vacation. Alas, I learned Russian but have nowhere to practice it  The cyrillic alaphabet gives me fits too.


----------



## SapunovDmitry

Ну....., можно здесь попробовать по-русски пообщаться.


----------



## Scott2357

Dmitry,

Да, но я - очень вне практики. Транслитерация работает лучше всего для меня, так как быстрее читать.


----------



## Rag and Bone

...


----------



## Scott2357

I told Dmitry I'm very out of practice and prefer transliteration.
-
Nothing secret. I have to think too much for this anyway. Maybe we should stick to English here.


----------



## AuMINIMayhem

bah... cheaters.. :lol: (using online translators?.. LOL!.. just kidding!)

yeah... I have Sirius.. so ummm.. rather than learn a new language or actually do anything remotely socially redeeming, I think I'll stick to listening to Howard :lol: ...

as far as low-calorie.. I don't have to worry about that so much.. I'm 6'2" and 165lbs soaking wet..  but I do have to watch the ole cholesterol level (jus' cause I'm skinny, don't mean my Cholesterol's good.. a lot of people think it's weight related, but ohhh no.. I beg to differ..LOL!)


----------



## SapunovDmitry

Guys i think this is not a good place to talk about something else, but Ralph.
Can we make another thread about other things?
I don't mention anyone, and i am very sorry if I made you angry guys, but i think this should be right.


----------



## Shaul

So, getting back to the original subject...

First (and possibly last as well), I would love to believe that Ralph is off somewhere in the Amazon jungle, like some modern-day Indiana Jones, searching for the elusive....whatever; and that he finally came across a Mayan temple, and there... lo and behold was a payphone, but he just didn't have the spare change to make the call; and that's why he's been out-of-touch for so long.

Like I said, I would love to be able to believe that.

Unfortunately, the prognosis (so far) hasn't been that good.

I ran a number of searches individually: Name/Address/Business Name & Address/Phone.

White Pages/Yellow Pages/Reverse Lookup

Since his last known address was in Alabama, I confined my search to that state.

At this time there are at least 7 listings for a 'Ralph Mathes' in different parts of the state, some with phone numbers and others not.

There was one listing that I felt might be a hot lead, so I called. "The number has been disconnected".

If there are any members living in Alabama (for whom this would be a local call), I have some phone numbers to check out.

At the same time, if there is anyone in the area of 'Rainbow City' &/or 'Trussville', I can provide some addresses as well.

Also, he had a page on 'MySpace' here: http://www.myspace.com/goldrefining
(last login: May 8, 2008.)

His MySpace page lists 3 'friends'. If anyone has a MySpace account and wants to try to contact these people (for any information), that might be a lead as well.

Of course there are paid search services (usually between $10 & $50) which will return a variety of information. I didn't use any of them.

The problem becomes complicated when you have a number of people with the same name. Even searching obituary listings is a waste of time unless you're absolutely sure that the deceased is the exact person you're looking for.

"America wasn't discovered by Columbus, but rather by another man with the same name". 

Still hoping to hear good news.


Shaul


----------



## Oz

Shaul.

It seems you have spent considerable time in trying to find out what has become of Ralph. As to phone calls being long distance almost all cell phones in the US call anywhere in the country toll free. I would be willing to make the calls if no one steps forward that knows him. I only know him from what he has written on the forum and his YouTube piece is what got me here. For that I owe him.


----------



## Shaul

Oz;

I don't live in the US. I'm calling from Israel.

Besides, I'm also juggling time zones, so even though it's now 2:30 pm in Israel, it's early morning in the States.

Shaul


----------



## Oz

Shaul, I was aware of your location as well as phone charges. That was why I offered.


----------



## SapunovDmitry

I registered on Myspace and sent a message to one of his friends. His name is Steve. I think it is not our Steve  cause he lives in Alabama.
Waiting for response....


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool

Let's keep our fingers crossed. I don't know him, but I don't like seeing ANYONE in a situation like his.


----------



## SapunovDmitry

Can anyone registered on Myspace.com send PM's to his friends, cause i have no response.


----------



## Oz

According to my 21 year old son you can send a message to anyone even if you do not know them. It is then up to them if they reply or ignore you. He also suggested you check the person’s profile you wrote to see their last log in date. If they have not logged in they may not have read it. He also said there used to be a way to see if your sent mail had been read.


----------



## goldsilverpro

I heard from Ralph. He's perfectly OK and he wanted me to announce this to everyone. That's all I can say.


----------



## Platdigger

Hey Chris, that's good to hear!
I think we all expected the worse....that is good news.
Randy


----------



## Oz

Fantastic news GSP! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Shaul

Yes.. That is the best possible news to hear.


Shaul


----------



## Charlena

goldsilverpro said:


> I heard from Ralph. He's perfectly OK .



YES THATS AWESOME!!!!!!!!

That calls for a really cute ...KITTY PICTURE!


----------



## Froggy

AAAHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAA!! I knew he was up to something!!!! Good to know hes doing ok......... Frog


----------



## Noxx

Yay !

[img:243:200]http://media.urbandictionary.com/image/page/lol-46383.jpg[/img]


----------



## AuMINIMayhem

That's great news, GSP! 8)


----------



## blueduck

ya know ive been wondering, even emailed him a few times over the summer just in case....... 

makes a person wonder sometimes how we affect other folks lives without even knowing who, how or why. 

That the wind has not blown out his candle yet is enough to know, for I too am a mere blip on someones screen but I know i have made others smile and think and be proactive in certain areas, and am remiss for not keeping in touch with those folks as well as i could and should have, but then too I am the same way with some of my own kinfolk, some i aint seen from in many years, others i see every few days or sooner....

Ralph aught to know we all missed him, his great finds for reading and just his usual keeping folks in line on track and whatnot.

hopefully one of these days he will be returning for a reuniion of sorts with us all and then the chapter on the question will be fully resolved.

ya'all have a ordinance day now, ya hear?

William
still sucking air in Idaho


----------



## JustinNH

goldsilverpro said:


> I heard from Ralph. He's perfectly OK and he wanted me to announce this to everyone. That's all I can say.



Thats def good news. His video got me to come here. 
Any idea if he will be rejoining us?


----------



## aflacglobal

I just found this page searching. I'm touched to know that so many people who barely even know me would take the time to be so concerned. Words can not express the debt of gratitude i owe you gentlemen. 

Thank you, thank you so much.


----------



## jimdoc

Ralph,
You are right up there with the most important members here.
You were like our attitude adjustment division. Lately it seems
that the attitudes here are back to metal refining and respectful.
And I am sure you miss playing with people such as ole miss whatsherface (you know who I mean, and so does she) but you
got to admit this place is better without the drama. You are a big
part of weeding out the drama and making this place better. Of course everybody missed you except for ole miss whatsherface.
Jim


----------



## markqf1

Happy Birthday Ralph!

There sure are alot of menbers here with a birthday today.

Funny enough, they all turned 42. :lol: 

Mark


----------



## jimdoc

Happy birthday Ralph, and all of you friends.
Jim


----------



## Platdigger

Hey, Happy Birthday Ralph!


----------



## blueduck

Ralph,
I'd sing a chorus of Happy birthday, but i dont want to get PETA down my neck for sounding like i was killing a bull walrus.

many happy returns


----------



## Palladium

Thanks guys.
I'm just happy to still be Meowing.


----------



## goldsilverpro

Happy Birthday Ralph and may you have many, many more.


----------



## Gold Trail

markqf1 said:


> Happy Birthday Ralph!
> 
> There sure are alot of menbers here with a birthday today.
> 
> Funny enough, they all turned 42. :lol:
> 
> Mark




funny even more that they are Gold, Platinum, Rhodium, and Palladium

hhhmmmmmmm


----------



## Platdigger

sshhhhhhhhhhh.......don't blow his cover.........


----------



## Palladium

Platdigger said:


> sshhhhhhhhhhh.......don't blow his cover.........



The gigs up boys, It's every rat for himself.

It's not the names you see, It's the names you don't see that scares me. I'm going to register the screen name Google Bot and see what happens. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Oz

Palladium said:


> It's not the names you see, It's the names you don't see that scares me



Yea, that would be you too Ralph. That’s ok I appreciate those skills that you lend to the forum finding the background. The only problem is trying to figure out which of your split personalities (user names) to reply to by PM.

HAPPY B-DAY!


----------



## Platdigger

No way Ralph this place would ever be the same without you.
I am glad you are here......

hope you did not get my little humor (I know, very little) wrongly.
Randy


----------



## Harold_V

A belated Happy Birthday to you, Ralph. 

Sorry to be late, but I am overly busy right now and am not accessing the board until late at night. Sort of missed it!

Be well!

Harold


----------



## Shaul

Happy Birthday, Ralph


Best Wishes,

Shaul


----------



## SapunovDmitry

Happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gold Trail

Happy late b day Ralph, justa a little birthday ball busting .....

glad to see your still here

ryan


----------



## Lou

Happy Birthday!


----------

